# 'Go Ghost' settings on facebook



## GhorMaanas (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello!

since August, i have stopped logging in to facebook to check updates & posts. however, i now wish to check updates on a few groups that am a member of, as well as join a few more. but i don't want to leave any footprint for my friends or/and acquaintances to notice, as i want to avoid any usual useless liking-chatting-sharing crap with them. to that end, i checked the privacy settings, and in that, there's this option of selecting who you don't want to see your posts. however, it seems i will have to manually type and select the names of all my 160 or so contacts in that list. isn't there any way to to do this in one go? also, any other settings/options by which i could go complete ghost to my contacts (other than the groups)?

thanks!

EDIT: also checked the 'friends' page, and therein, one could select if he wants to put any friend into any other list, like 'restricted'. by doing so, your posts won't be visible to him, unless you make your posts public. however, if i were to post in a group, is it possible that only the group members see it, and not my friends, whom i've put to the 'restricted' list, even if the group is open? i presume then that my friends won't be able to see my posts, but any other facebookiya outside of my contacts would be able to see them, as its an open group; that i certainly don't mind.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 13, 2015)

Too bitter to swallow, too sweet to spit!

I dont know if this works but try to delete the account and reenable again,I think there is an option to select friends when you recover the account , any one knowledgeable can comment on it .


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 13, 2015)

This is exactly what i need. @Op, if you find that please share here


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 15, 2015)

am thinking of creating a new account to check my groups, or use the same account by first manually putting all of my friends in restricted list, and to be doubly sure, while posting, choose not to share it with my restricted list people (ie, all my contacts).


----------

